# Dorsch angeln in Scheveningen oder Umgebung



## Haken70 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

es gibt zwar schon einige Threads zu diesem Thema, aber so richtig konnte ich mein Anliegen damit noch nicht klären. Ein Kollege und ich haben vor noch im Dezember 09 an der Nordsee auf Dorsche zu angeln. Da wir selbst noch nicht so aus der Erfahrung schöpfen können, möchte ich euch mal nach Tips und Möglichkeiten fragen. Eine aktuelle Idee ist der Kutter "Rederij Trip" (www.rederij-trip.nl) von Scheveningen aus. Kostet lt. Preisliste 32,50 EUR p/P für das Ankerfischen und Scheveningen wäre für uns von Nähe Köln aus mit ca. 300km noch mit die nächstgelegene Möglichkeit. Viel mehr als ca. 3h Fahrtzeit (Schiff legt um 8h ab, heißt um spätestens 4:30 los fahren #u) wollen wir uns für einen Tagestrip nun auch nicht zumuten. Was mich interessieren würde:
1. Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit diesem Kutter?
2. Welche Alternativen im näherem Umkreis gibt es (Adressen, Preise, Erfahrung, Homepage)?
3. Wie tief ist die See in den befischten Bereichen und wie der Grund (wegen Hänger beim Pilken)?
4. Empfehlungen für Equipment, Vorfach, Methode? (Pilker ?, Beifänger ?, Paternoster ?, Blei ?, etc.)
4b. Hab ne Pilkrute 100-200g, Meeresrolle, 40er Mono. Komme ich damit zurecht?
5. Wie stehen die Chancen auf Scholle um diese Jahreszeit?
Ich bedanke mich schonmal vielmals im Voraus.
Danke & Gruß


----------



## Haken70 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in Scheveningen oder Umgebung*

Wir werden es wahrscheinlich am Montag auf der Rederij Trip riskieren. Was zumindest sicher ist, ist dass es wohl saukalt sein wird ;-). Hab dort mal angefragt, die empfehlen auf jeden Fall  Paternoster mit Wattwurm an 250Gr Blei, Pilker wäre zwecklos.
Na ja, würd mich freuen wenn vielleicht doch noch der eine oder andere Tipp rechtzeitig nachkommt.
Danke/Gruß


----------



## Der Boris (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in Scheveningen oder Umgebung*

Moin Haken 70!

Wollte mal frgane wie die Tour war? Hattet Ihr Erfolg oder ist das Schiff gar nicht erst ausgelaufen?

MfG Boris


----------



## Detty (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in Scheveningen oder Umgebung*

Wer heut zu tage noch gezielt auf Dorsch fischt sollte sich was schämen! #d :r


----------



## Tim78 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in Scheveningen oder Umgebung*



CCH schrieb:


> Wer heut zu tage noch gezielt auf Dorsch fischt sollte sich was schämen! #d :r



Fehlt dir nen Fuß ? Du humpelst doch oder hast du Aal und Dorsch vertauscht???#d
Klar geziehlt auf Leichdorsch angeln ist ne fragwürdige Sache aber was hast du gegen die Dorschangelei???
Sollten wir nicht sofort das ganze Angeln sein lassen??? Solche Beiträge sollten direckt gelöscht werden weil sie kein Hand und  Fuß haben.#q


----------



## Heiko112 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in Scheveningen oder Umgebung*



CCH schrieb:


> Wer heut zu tage noch gezielt auf Dorsch fischt sollte sich was schämen! #d :r


 

Du bist ja ne geile Nummer.

Nur mal als Tipp von mir, wenn du hier schon einen auf Dorschretter machst dann nimm doch die Bilder bei dir aus der Galerie raus wo du den toten Dorschen Bierflaschen ins Maul steckst. 

Und wo du gerade dabei bist dann nimm auch die ganzen Bilder raus wo die toten Aalen in der Wiese rumliegen, schonmal was von Bedrohte Arten gehört.

Ausserdem habe ich schon lange keine Homepage mehr gesehen wo die Galerie vor abgestochenen Zandern, Aalen, Dorschen usw. platzt. Respekt.

Sieht immer Klasse aus wenn man abgestochene Tiere im Garten Fotografiert.


Junge Junge, erst überlegen dann posten.
|uhoh:


----------



## guifri (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in Scheveningen oder Umgebung*



CCH schrieb:


> Wer heut zu tage noch gezielt auf Dorsch fischt sollte sich was schämen! #d :r



Finde ich auch...die ganze Berufsfischerei nervt mich total!#d

Trotzdem auch dir ein frohes Fest. Kannst ja mal in Ruhe drüber nachdenken, ob du noch das richtige Hobby hast.


----------



## Haken70 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in Scheveningen oder Umgebung*

Hi zusammen,



			
				Boris schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mal frgane wie die Tour war? Hattet Ihr Erfolg oder ist das Schiff gar nicht erst ausgelaufen?


Tja, wir hatten uns offensichtlich den ungünstigsten Tag in diesem Jahr ausgesucht. Als das Thermometer hier -16 Grad angezeigt hatte, wollten wir noch nichtmals die Fahrt nach Scheveningen riskieren. Also war das ein Satz mit X.
Wir wollen es aber nachholen.



			
				CCH schrieb:
			
		

> Wer heut zu tage noch gezielt auf Dorsch fischt sollte sich was schämen!


Ich sag mal so, ich bin ein absoluter Befürworter für den Kampf *gegen die kommerzielle Überfischung* der Ozeane. Aber wenn ich mir "mal" ein paar Dorsche selbst aus der Nordsee fische, weiss ich wie und wofür der Fisch sein Leben gelassen hat und muss  nicht das schlechte Gewissen haben, wie bei Kauf eines mit Treibnetzen gefangenen Fisches aus dem Supermarkt. Im Klartext würde ich dir zustimmen, wenn es darum geht bei gekauften Fisch (Dorsch, oder nicht Dorsch) nicht auf Herkunft, Fangmethode und Siegel zu achten.
Das wäre zwar jetzt schon eher ein Thema für einen neuen Beitrag, aber trotzdem hier mal ein paar Links als absolutes Muss für alle Fischfreunde:
http://www.wwf.de/themen/meere-kuesten/ueberfischung/einkaufsratgeber-fische-meeresfruechte/
http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/meere/fischerei/

Grüße


----------

